# Who has actually gone thru with polygraph?



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I see so much talk about polygraphs, and parking lot confessions that I've wondered how many actually get down to it, and have it done?

I'm sure its used as a leverage tool way more than literally applied, but I'm pretty curious. After being exposed to some of the facts involving its measurements , and the people involved with the process, I would not take one myself.

In my previous career I was posed with the question a few times (would I be willing to take one) and always answered "if it is a condition of my employment". I was never asked to submit to one. The examiner, his expertise, and familiarity with his subject are just too variable for my peace of mind.

That aside, for something like infidelity, which carries fewer legal risks, I can see its usefulness.

So, who's followed thru, and how did you/spouse view the results?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Nobody? 

Anybody?

For something that is brought up all time here, nobody has truthfully (heh) done it?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I took one and it was inconclusive.

I took a bullit for some bad crap that went down and I was only at the wrong place at the wrong time.

After I got out of the hospital, the cops want to see if I was in on the score.

I was clueless to the event that took place and no way involved....but yet the results were inconclusive.

How phucked up is that?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

It happens. Usually it isn't necessary. More often than not here is no need since the cheating spouse gets caught redhanded, there is proof, var, phone records, confession etc.

Just totally denying the affair is when the cheater doesn't want a divorce or is trying to save their reputation.

There haven't been many instances where someone did force the issue that I've seen. I only remember one passing it and I don't remember who that was.

Maybe everyone should take one since supposedly the stats say 80% of cheaters never get caught. Lol


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

there have been examples here where BS set up the test. then when it came time, the WS brakes down in the parking lot and confesses. so technically they didnt go through with it, but the desired outcome was achieved.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

There have been a few people here that have gone thru with it, with good results. I just dont have the time to go thru those threads. You can do a search easily enough.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

How to Get the Answers That You Want from a Polygraph

1. Install keylogger on appropriate devices (PC, tablet, phone, etc)

2. Mention polygraph in a very serious, non-joking manner

3. Wait 5 days and check keylogger(s) for Google searches to the tune of "how to beat a polygraph"


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

the guy said:


> I took one and it was inconclusive.
> 
> I took a bullit for some bad crap that went down and I was only at the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> ...


I think that falls under the "bird in the hand" philosophy, if you know what I mean. Hope the joke doesn't hit the wrong way....

Hey, you're honest about it, even if it wasn't for a cheating thing.

Seriously, before I read this board, I'd never heard of a polygraph being used for infidelity. Just wondered if it were applied, how it would work out.


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

I've posted this before in other threads. My FWW took one, she passed. She did confess on the way to the exam that the EA was longer than she had first claimed. We're doing good now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Tobyboy said:


> I've posted this before in other threads. My FWW took one, she passed. She did confess on the way to the exam that the EA was longer than she had first claimed. We're doing good now!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks for letting us know. Seems to have worked out well. I bet that is an experience she won't be likely to forget. Good negative reinforcement.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

The only polygraph that I took was regarding employment.

From time to time, my employer at the time would have us take a polygraph to see if the employee ever took things from the employer and other issues with the employment.

I had nothing to fear, but I was worried that the test could come back with a false reading, so that is why I did have some anxiety.

I passed with flying colors, but I did not like the atmosphere at work when you were guilty rather than innocent.

So I stopped working there after a couple of years.

However, never had one for cheating, and I have never cheated.


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

I followed through and made my wife take a polygraph.

A lot of the posters here have it nailed. I learned everything I needed to know from my wife's behavior leading up to the polygraph, then at the polygraph itself. I didn't need final results.

My wife became extremely stressed in the days leading up to the test. She wouldn't study on-line because she knew I had her world wired in some way. She ultimately decided she could beat the test by taking tranquilizers.

Yep, sitting in the post-test review watching my wife's eyes rolling, listening to her slurred speech, and watching her pass out immediately in the car told me everything I needed to make me renew my investigation with vigor. Within two months I had a cabinet full of smoking guns.

For a woman with such a prideful spirit, I'm still astounded at how willing she was to degrade herself to a subhuman level to protect her lies. 

Oh well, I guess once you've had a pig's d**k inside you, everything else becomes relative . . .


----------

